# Seedlings are red



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

Should I be concerned that some of the new seedlings have a reddish tint to them?


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Did you spray tenacity ? It does that to some seeds but they recover the green color with a week or two .


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

Alias-Doe said:


> Did you spray tenacity ? It does that to some seeds but they recover the green color with a week or two .


Yes. Sprayed Tenacity the day before I laid seed. Thanks.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

ruxie88 said:


> Should I be concerned that some of the new seedlings have a reddish tint to them?


That is normal and how they look at germination


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

tgreen said:


> ruxie88 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I be concerned that some of the new seedlings have a reddish tint to them?
> ...


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

Totally normal regardless of tenacity


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ginger lawn. Rare and special


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

someguybri said:


> Totally normal regardless of tenacity


 :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Very normal and similar to the red leafs in trees in fall.


----------

